# any canadian form of ROTC?



## Evan (24 Dec 2003)

my parents want me to try to become an officer, and i don‘t really want to go to RMC so i am wondering if there is a canadian form of ROTC.


----------



## chrisf (24 Dec 2003)

The only difference in requirements between being an officer and being an NCM is having a university degree. Just to go a university, get a degree. RMC is just a military university.

You also have to be a Canadian citizen, so if you have American citizenship, you‘re going to need to change it.


----------



## Evan (24 Dec 2003)

I have dual citizenship, i didn‘t know it was that simple , thanks


----------



## Ian (24 Dec 2003)

Good day,

You can apply for ROTP at a Civilian University (as opposed to RMC). You get a salary, books and tuition paid for in return for obligatory service as an officer - exact same terms as RMC.

There‘s a commonly held belief that RMC is the only route to go for ROTP, but there are almost as many officer cadets in the civilian university programme. 

Contrary to what many people may tell you, it is most certainly not just for Nursing, Forestry and other programmes not available at RMC - the majority of students are in Engineering or the liberal arts.


----------



## Meridian (30 Dec 2003)

Exactly.

If you firmly state you would not enjoy RMC, but you have acceptance at another university that offers a different education than what you would find at RMC, chances are you will go to a civilian university under ROTP.

GOod deal too! You lose your summers, and have the same commitment afterwards, but you dont give up your entire life while going to school.


----------



## xFusilier (30 Dec 2003)

Remember,

Entrance to ROTP, is competitive.  Stating to a recruiter that "you would not enjoy RMC" would probably hurt you as a candidate as from this statement their are many inferances that could be drawn towards how sucessful you may or may not be in a military environment.  As far as my understanding, the military, not the applicant decides wether or not you are sent to RMC or to a Civillian university.


----------



## Maverick79 (30 Dec 2003)

Hi. The ROTP program at Civilian Universities is good, my friend is doing it, all he needs now is to be accepted to the civilian university he applied for. I‘m seriously considering it, but I doubt it for me at this point in my life. But anyway... the thing you have to remember though is that unfortunately, RMC does not have the same stature as, for example, the American Military colleges, or even most of the Canadian Universities. Simply put, you never know how long you‘re gonna stay in the Military, and as such you need to be prepared for the civilian world. And in the civilian world, a degree from RMC may not be as well respected as a degree in UToronto, or UCalgary... So that‘s something to think about when deciding between RMC and a Civilian University, as dude before said, you loose your summers and still have the same commitment, but in the end, it may be better in the long run. Plus you still have that experience of University, cause RMC will be just so different.


----------



## Meridian (30 Dec 2003)

xfusilier: Ive gone through the competition process, been accepted, and attended. I have also done BOTP alongside many who are in ROTP civi. And they all said all they had to do was insist on staying wherever their school was... 

Competitive, yes, but not all that much more so than a demanding program in a local university.


----------



## Recce41 (30 Dec 2003)

There is three types of Officers. 
 RMC: most 80% are ****s.
 Civie U: they are OK, but most fail or quit. This is due that they rather party.
 From the ranks: Cpls that couldn‘t make a good MCpl.


----------



## chrisf (30 Dec 2003)

> Originally posted by hawain_light:
> [qb] my parents want me to try to become an officer, and i don‘t really want to go to RMC so i am wondering if there is a canadian form of ROTC.        [/qb]


Better question, what do you want to do? Do YOU want to be an officer?

Don‘t do somthing just because your parents want you to do it, particularly if you‘re going to be doing it for the rest of your life...

Oddly enough, it‘s also a good idea to listen to them when they tell you NOT to do somthing.


----------



## Evan (30 Dec 2003)

lol,thats true, yea i do want to go in enlisted, is there any collage benefits to serving(the U.S for example puts some much money in to univesity for you)is there anything like that in canada?


----------



## Meridian (30 Dec 2003)

ROTP, as indicated above, is fully subsidized. 

It is, if not better, than the US ROTC.

You get your full time tuition/fees in full paid for. If you go civy u, you have to pay for your books. (this is paid if you go to RMC, as well as binders and all that stuff).

You are paid 1224/month minus superannuation and taxes/ei. (about 1000~, at least thats what I got). If you go to RMC, you pay for room and board (partially-subsidized as well).

You are expected to fully devote yourself to your studies (since they are giving you a salary). Thus part time jobs/etc is discouraged if not not tolerated. (Although people I spoke with said they almost had zero contact with their liason officer outside of check-cutting time and filing vacation leave forms).


----------



## Ian (30 Dec 2003)

Just as somebody who is in the civvie U ROTP programme, you get your books paid for as well provided you can prove that they are mandatory for the course.

I also don‘t think many of us have much contact with our liason officers, and a lot of people in the programme have part-time jobs if they‘re in an easy degree programme - as long as your academically okay I‘ve never heard of it being a problem.

When applying to ROTP, I had to rank my choices from 1 - 3 : RMC, Civilian University or the Prep-Year Programme at St-Jean. Then they offer you one of them - if they offer you RMC, I believe that‘s the only offer on the table.


----------



## Evan (30 Dec 2003)

thanks


----------



## Meridian (30 Dec 2003)

if you can provide reasons as to why it would be better for you not to attend RMC, you have a better chance.

(family issues, financial issues (ie cheaper to stay home, etc)...


----------



## Meridian (30 Dec 2003)

basically if I decide to go back (ROTP), itll be civvy or nothing. But I have financial reasons for that.... plus I am not entering first year, and RMC doesnt offer Poli Sci.


----------



## AbounassarM (16 Jan 2009)

When does ROTC take place....Id like to know between when and when these courses run if anyone has idea? thank you


----------



## Michael OLeary (16 Jan 2009)

[CDN]Marc said:
			
		

> When does ROTC take place....Id like to know between when and when these courses run if anyone has idea? thank you



Start with the search page, search on ROTP, limit your search to 365 days for recent threads.

Start reading.

Welcome to Milnet.ca.


----------

